# مشروع تخرجي ..(متسلسلات فورير)



## مـلاك (9 مارس 2012)

​*السلامم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..:56:

انا طالبة ع وشك تخرج ان شاءالله تخصص رياضيات .. 
بس موضوع التخرج اللي اخترته ب تحويلات و متسلسلات فورير 
وهذا الموضوع اكثر شي يخص قسم الهندسة الاتصالات ..
والموضوع اول مرهـ ادرسسة ..

آتمنى ـآ .. منكمم مسآعتدي بآلبححث بآي شرح او مرجع او كتآب الله يفرج عنكممم*


----------



## Omawi (9 مارس 2012)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله 

هذا كتاب ممتاز عن سلاسل فورية

Introduction to the Theory of Fourier's Series and Integrals

http://www.mediafire.com/?mymyrdeztta


----------



## مـلاك (9 مارس 2012)

مشكووور آخي omawi ..
جزآإك الله كل خير


----------

